# Diy strawberry milkshake recipe



## mcgeerj35

Hi all masters of the diy liquid gold hehe i would love to know if any of you could help with a recipe for strawberry milkshake ive poked arround nut couldnt find one and im stil too much of a noob to make my own one lol!!!!!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeDude

I would also like to know, as every strawberry milkshake I've tried really isn't that great. And people always refer to Mustard Milk as the go to for this but I can't stand the stuff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## acorn

here's a few...

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/list?q=strawberry+milkshake&exclsingle=0&sort=score&direction=desc

...sorted according to ratings

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## VapeDude

Anyone tried Fresh03's recipe ? I never have all the ingredients

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov

This is one of the highest rated recipes on the site. Its not milkshake. But worth a try.

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/102758/Strawnana+Custard

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Switchy

Avidly watching this thread, would love it if there was a nice and simple mix for this!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia

TFA VBIC 10%
TFA Strawberry Ripe 10%
TFA Sweetener 2% (or Ethyl Maltol 1 drop/10ml)

Can drop the VBIC to between 2 and 5%.
Steep 2 weeks for nom, creamy flavour. 
And works with most berries (the ones I have tried).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MoneymanVape

Check diyordie website also got

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mcgeerj35

Holy crap my thread exploded i love it thanks guys i will give it a look through and try few here and there maybe adapting a few

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/121795/Mother%27s+Unicorn+Milk

Made this last week could not stop vaping it until the bottle was finished, Really nice

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow

kimbo said:


> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/121795/Mother%27s+Unicorn+Milk
> 
> Made this last week could not stop vaping it until the bottle was finished, Really nice



Oh my word 26% flavoring. Wasn't it a bottle of chemicals? Or did you let it air out for two days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo

I also though Holy Cow that is a lot .. but wow ne chemical taste nothing .. 4 hours on my stirplate .. and vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper

kimbo said:


> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/121795/Mother%27s+Unicorn+Milk
> 
> Made this last week could not stop vaping it until the bottle was finished, Really nice



I LOVE this stuff! A regular ADV for me.
I mix a bottle regularly to ensure I do not run out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo

SAVaper said:


> I LOVE this stuff! A regular ADV for me.
> I mix a bottle regularly to ensure I do not run out.


It pushed my Vanilla custard of nr1 spot for my ADV

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR

kimbo said:


> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/121795/Mother%27s+Unicorn+Milk



I made it but the strawberry was too overwhelming so I changed the 10% strawberry to 6% and added 2% yellow cake and 2% milk.
Worked like a charm.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie

And one more Strawberry Nesquik http://vapingunderground.com/index.php?threads/166517/

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kimbo

rogue zombie said:


> And one more Strawberry Nesquik http://vapingunderground.com/index.php?threads/166517/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Bookmarked

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar

kimbo said:


> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/121795/Mother%27s+Unicorn+Milk
> 
> Made this last week could not stop vaping it until the bottle was finished, Really nice


Also my current favourite, piffed two bottles and the guys wanted more, need to get more concentrate.
If you enjoy banana flavours, substitute the Strawberry Ripe for Banana Foster (TPA/TFA) or any other fruit I suppose...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapeDude

Funny 


kimbo said:


> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/121795/Mother%27s+Unicorn+Milk
> 
> Made this last week could not stop vaping it until the bottle was finished, Really nice



Funny enough I made this about 3 weeks ago and didn't have anything to vape so I had to vape it from the go. It was terrible all the way through. I see they suggest 4 weeks steep would love to make it again and let it sit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

kimbo said:


> I also though Holy Cow that is a lot .. but wow ne chemical taste nothing .. 4 hours on my stirplate .. and vape



But @kimbo you have one heck of a stirplate machine!!
Maybe 4 hours on your machine is like a month in the cupboard
Hehe

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## SAVaper

VapeDude said:


> Funny
> 
> 
> Funny enough I made this about 3 weeks ago and didn't have anything to vape so I had to vape it from the go. It was terrible all the way through. I see they suggest 4 weeks steep would love to make it again and let it sit



Definitely let it steep at least 14 days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## mcgeerj35

Holy crap loads of new ideas to play with whoooo the diy is amazing comunity

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Charel van Biljon

Great thread, discovered it just in time, need to order some concentrates.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mcgeerj35

Yeah i agree i wasnt expecting it to be this good of a thread and i think we all need some concentrates @Charel van Biljon

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gertvanjoe

Caramia said:


> TFA VBIC 10%
> TFA Strawberry Ripe 10%
> TFA Sweetener 2% (or Ethyl Maltol 1 drop/10ml)
> 
> Can drop the VBIC to between 2 and 5%.
> Steep 2 weeks for nom, creamy flavour.
> And works with most berries (the ones I have tried).



Made something similar just now
TFA Straweberry Ripe 3%
TFA Straweberry 3%
TFA VBIC 3% 

Will see how it turns out. Kinda based in on what fellow forumites had to say about the ingredients and the notes I could find
Trying it as a shake and vape, then comes the agonizing wait.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## sabrefm1

gertvanjoe said:


> Made something similar just now
> TFA Straweberry Ripe 3%
> TFA Straweberry 3%
> TFA VBIC 3%
> 
> Will see how it turns out. Kinda based in on what fellow forumites had to say about the ingredients and the notes I could find
> Trying it as a shake and vape, then comes the agonizing wait.



what is VBIC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe

sabrefm1 said:


> what is VBIC


vanilla bean ice cream

Sent from Mars

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

gertvanjoe said:


> Made something similar just now
> TFA Straweberry Ripe 3%
> TFA Straweberry 3%
> TFA VBIC 3%
> 
> Will see how it turns out. Kinda based in on what fellow forumites had to say about the ingredients and the notes I could find
> Trying it as a shake and vape, then comes the agonizing wait.



What pg/vg ratio? Considering you're using TFA percentages seem a wee bit low there, won't have much flavour methinks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gertvanjoe

ET said:


> What pg/vg ratio? Considering you're using TFA percentages seem a wee bit low there, won't have much flavour methinks



Thanks. Learned that

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

I have tried tfa strawberry at 5% and got a horrid chemical taste...want to try strawberry ripe if better

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

incredible_hullk said:


> I have tried tfa strawberry at 5% and got a horrid chemical taste...want to try strawberry ripe if better



I get the same thing with TFA Strawberry but I get great results if I mix it with Strawberry Ripe. 
Strawberry ripe is way better than the normal TFA Strawberry but I find Sripe tends to fade away while steeping.
Mixing the 2 helps with this regard. I also find mixing SRipe and CAP Sweet Strawberry really makes my Strawberry Milk mix pop.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Effjh

Bit of a staple of mine, variation of the popular Mustard Milk:

Strawberry Ripe TFA - 7%
Strawberry TFA - 2%
VBIC TFA - 8%
Biscuit INW - 0.5%
Acetyl pyrazine TFA - 0.5%

Gives a slight cone on exhale (more ice cream than milkshake). Good to go after a day, best after 1 week.

For milkshake you can play around with adding some Vienna Cream & Cream Fresh at 2:1 ratio instead of Biscuit and AP.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## kimbo

Greyz said:


> I get the same thing with TFA Strawberry but I get great results if I mix it with Strawberry Ripe.
> Strawberry ripe is way better than the normal TFA Strawberry but I find Sripe tends to fade away while steeping.
> Mixing the 2 helps with this regard. I also find mixing SRipe and CAP Sweet Strawberry really makes my Strawberry Milk mix pop.


At what percentage do you mix the CAP and SRipe?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz

kimbo said:


> At what percentage do you mix the CAP and SRipe?


My Recipe is very easy, I don't like TFA VBIC any higher than 5% and it's peppery for me. But CAP VBIC just doesn't have enough vanilla in it so I don't use it.

SRipe TFA 5%
Strawberry Sweet CAP 3%
VBIC TFA 5%
Sweet Cream TFA 1%

Steep at least a week but it's good to go after 3 days. 
For my pallette this is how I like my Strawberry ice cream. Not too creamy and Strawberry is just right. If you want more vanilla ice cream you can push the VBIC to 7% or 8% and drop the sweet cream. 



Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz

Effjh said:


> Bit of a staple of mine, variation of the popular Mustard Milk:
> 
> Strawberry Ripe TFA - 7%
> Strawberry TFA - 2%
> VBIC TFA - 8%
> Biscuit INW - 0.5%
> Acetyl pyrazine TFA - 0.5%
> 
> Gives a slight cone on exhale (more ice cream than milkshake). Good to go after a day, best after 1 week.
> 
> For milkshake you can play around with adding some Vienna Cream & Cream Fresh at 2:1 ratio instead of Biscuit and AP.



Don't know why but I really want to try this out and add some Biscuit and AP to my version of Mustard Milk. I love the gentle biscuit taste I get from INW Biscuit. Do you think I could up the Biscuit to 1%?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Effjh

Greyz said:


> Don't know why but I really want to try this out and add some Biscuit and AP to my version of Mustard Milk. I love the gentle biscuit taste I get from INW Biscuit. Do you think I could up the Biscuit to 1%?



Sure you can, thats the beauty of DIY, you can adapt any recipe to your personal taste. One thing I know though is with INW Biscuit, a little goes a long way especially after steeping. Depending on the rest of your mix it could take over a bit. Give it a shot and post your version if it's a success.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz

Effjh said:


> Sure you can, thats the beauty of DIY, you can adapt any recipe to your personal taste. One thing I know though is with INW Biscuit, a little goes a long way especially after steeping. Depending on the rest of your mix it could take over a bit. Give it a shot and post your version if it's a success.



Thanks Effjh, I'll mix up 2 batches tomorrow (0.5% and 1%) and post feedback after a week or 2 steeping. I have used INW biscuit in a few other recipes but always at low percentages 0.5 to 1% max, made the mistake of using 2% heeding all warnings and the biscuit over powered everything else. INW concetrates are strong, very strong!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Effjh said:


> Bit of a staple of mine, variation of the popular Mustard Milk:
> 
> Strawberry Ripe TFA - 7%
> Strawberry TFA - 2%
> VBIC TFA - 8%
> Biscuit INW - 0.5%
> Acetyl pyrazine TFA - 0.5%
> 
> Gives a slight cone on exhale (more ice cream than milkshake). Good to go after a day, best after 1 week.
> 
> For milkshake you can play around with adding some Vienna Cream & Cream Fresh at 2:1 ratio instead of Biscuit and AP.


this is a winner recipe...the stipe makes a huge difference...thx for sharing bud

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## moonunit

This is a play on a unicorn milk clone, recommend a week steep for the custard and cream to develop, but it was damn tasty after 2 days. Thinking next round maybe a dash of EM to round it all off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1

moonunit said:


> This is a play on a unicorn milk clone, recommend a week steep for the custard and cream to develop, but it was damn tasty after 2 days. Thinking next round maybe a dash of EM to round it all off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wow, I'm amazed you can taste much strawberry ripe at 2.5% in that mix! 
Ripe is already full of maltol so adding EM probably won't help much

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moonunit

@method1 I find it chemical tasting anything higher than 3-4% depending on the recipe. Almost like what rotten strawberries smell like.

Thanks for the tip on the EM 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1

moonunit said:


> @method1 I find it chemical tasting anything higher than 3-4% depending on the recipe. Almost like what rotten strawberries smell like.
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the EM
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Cool, for me it's just sweet nothing under 4% .. the mysteries of tastebuds

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## mcgeerj35

gertvanjoe said:


> Made something similar just now
> TFA Straweberry Ripe 3%
> TFA Straweberry 3%
> TFA VBIC 3%
> 
> Will see how it turns out. Kinda based in on what fellow forumites had to say about the ingredients and the notes I could find
> Trying it as a shake and vape, then comes the agonizing wait.


Il be making a batch of this tonight but i think il kick up the tfa strawberry ripe to about 6% and the tfa vbic to about 4-5% and see what happens 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987

Hi guys, I need some advice here. 

After about a year it seems like my ADV is still strawberry milkshake/strawberry icecream so I want to DIY this flavour as a start. I'm thinking of purchasing this kit from BLK https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/starter-kit-2-scale-mixing .

If it's not too much trouble, would one of you be able to give me a short list of the flavours I need to get to mix one of the good recipes posted here? Never really diy'ed and it all seems a bit overwhelming but it looks like it could be great fun. I'm sure I'll expand as time goes on. Any help will be greatly appreaciated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

JB1987 said:


> Hi guys, I need some advice here.
> 
> After about a year it seems like my ADV is still strawberry milkshake/strawberry icecream so I want to DIY this flavour as a start. I'm thinking of purchasing this kit from BLK https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/starter-kit-2-scale-mixing .
> 
> If it's not too much trouble, would one of you be able to give me a short list of the flavours I need to get to mix one of the good recipes posted here? Never really diy'ed and it all seems a bit overwhelming but it looks like it could be great fun. I'm sure I'll expand as time goes on. Any help will be greatly appreaciated.



Strawberry
Strawberry Ripe
Vanilla bean ice cream
Ethyl Malotol (optional)
Sweet cream

The above building blocks for the strawberry milkshke

The rest of the flavours you choose will allow to make other concoctions

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY

@JB1987 that combo looks awesome, mixing with weight seems easier than mixing with syringes i.e. by ml's. I bought a scale a 0.01/500g - but i can't calibrate it cause i need a 200g weight and a 500g weight - and to buy the weights is more expensive than what I paid for the scale.

So I suggest you ask if the scale is calibrated. Everything else in the combo looks freaking wicked and is a great starter pack.
In terms of a recipe:
I'd get the following:
CAP: Strawberry Taffy
CAP: Sweet Strawberry
TFA: Vanilla Bean Ice-Cream
TFA: Sweet Cream
TFA: Milk Dairy
TFA: Malted Milk

I know that is a lot but trust me man the Dairy+Malted Milk+Sweet Cream give a great milky note - for a real shake flavour. My opinion of course.
So the recipe is as follows:
CAP: Strawberry Taffy 3%
CAP: Sweet Strawberry 3%
TFA: VBIC 5%
TFA: Sweet Cream 1%
TFA: Milk 3%
TFA: Malted Milk 1%

Total concentrate = 16%, u can half everything if that is too much concentrate for your liking.

Good luck and have fun dude. DIY is life, DIY is love

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

I like malted milk in smaller amounts to give dessert beverages a more authentic taste, less steri-stumpi more double thick.

*edit Snap!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## WianGuse

I might be using too much flavouring, but this is my ADV Strawberry Milkshake.

Strawberry Ripe - 8%
French Vanilla Deluxe - 3%
Milk - 3%
Sweet Cream - 2%
Vanilla Custard v2 - 2%
Vanilla Swirl - 2%

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NewOobY

WianGuse said:


> I might be using too much flavouring, but this is my ADV Strawberry Milkshake.
> 
> Strawberry Ripe - 8%
> French Vanilla Deluxe - 3%
> Milk - 3%
> Sweet Cream - 2%
> Vanilla Custard v2 - 2%
> Vanilla Swirl - 2%


nah dude, its your adv so it is at least good for you . Besides that sounds yummy - i'm gonna try it thanks *sharp*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff

@JB1987 this might help you out - a list of the most commonly used flavours:

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/flavors?sort=num_recipes&direction=desc

As the strawberry cream type juices are some of the most popular out there you'll find their basic ingredients are at the top of the list.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## mcgeerj35

I mixed fw blueberry cotton candy at 10% in 80/20 vg/pg ratio no nic last night smells very nice will test vape tomorrow night and from there on just to see how it is 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mcgeerj35

As @Huffapuff stated for me its one of the best sites out there

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987

Thanks for all the help guys, really appreciated. I'll get started on this DIY journey very soon

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper

gertvanjoe said:


> Made something similar just now
> TFA Straweberry Ripe 3%
> TFA Straweberry 3%
> TFA VBIC 3%
> 
> Will see how it turns out. Kinda based in on what fellow forumites had to say about the ingredients and the notes I could find
> Trying it as a shake and vape, then comes the agonizing wait.




Up the VBIC to 8% and you have Mustard milk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jonogeni

check DIYorDie I think I saw something there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## goki

Hi guys. Im nee to DIY. Ive played around with strawberry recipes and i find that the strawberry doesn't seem to come through especially with milkshakes. However i dont add any PG. Only concentrates and VG. Would adding PG make a difference?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

goki said:


> Hi guys. Im nee to DIY. Ive played around with strawberry recipes and i find that the strawberry doesn't seem to come through especially with milkshakes. However i dont add any PG. Only concentrates and VG. Would adding PG make a difference?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk



Hi @goki - i am a DIY ultra noob, but PG is known to carry flavour better than VG
I suspect that if you only using VG, the flavour will seem less
Lets wait for the more experienced DIYers to help you out and see what they say

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## goki

Silver said:


> Hi @goki - i am a DIY ultra noob, but PG is known to carry flavour better than VG
> I suspect that if you only using VG, the flavour will seem less
> Lets wait for the more experienced DIYers to help you out and see what they say


Thanks for your input. I didnt use PG due to the fact that concentrates are PG based already. And a recipe is already about 20% concentrate usually. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/104221 

Mustard Milk. You can try and try, but this simple recipe is still unbeatable for simple strawberry milkshake vibes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## NewOobY

hey buddy it also depends on what strawberry concentrate you using. 
For instance TFA Strawberry Ripe is kinda weak or it loses it's taste over long steeps. My suggestion are 

1) use a combination of strawberries, some CAP Sweet Strawberry, CAP Strawberry Taffy and you can even add some INW Shisha Strawberry or 
2) Add a little TFA Dragonfruit to accentuate the strawberry a bit
3) When mixing high VG try using hot baths to allow the flavours to mix properly into the VG (don't go higher than 40 deg)

All the best bro and welcome to the wonderful world of DIY

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## goki

NewOobY said:


> hey buddy it also depends on what strawberry concentrate you using.
> For instance TFA Strawberry Ripe is kinda weak or it loses it's taste over long steeps. My suggestion are
> 
> 1) use a combination of strawberries, some CAP Sweet Strawberry, CAP Strawberry Taffy and you can even add some INW Shisha Strawberry or
> 2) Add a little TFA Dragonfruit to accentuate the strawberry a bit
> 3) When mixing high VG try using hot baths to allow the flavours to mix properly into the VG (don't go higher than 40 deg)
> 
> All the best bro and welcome to the wonderful world of DIY


Thanks for the advice. Highly appreciated, I will order some of the strawberries you recommended because im working on two recipes that need a nice strawberry base. 
The TFA strawberries im using are quite soft and they dont seem to stand out like I'd like them to.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## goki

NewOobY said:


> hey buddy it also depends on what strawberry concentrate you using.
> For instance TFA Strawberry Ripe is kinda weak or it loses it's taste over long steeps. My suggestion are
> 
> 1) use a combination of strawberries, some CAP Sweet Strawberry, CAP Strawberry Taffy and you can even add some INW Shisha Strawberry or
> 2) Add a little TFA Dragonfruit to accentuate the strawberry a bit
> 3) When mixing high VG try using hot baths to allow the flavours to mix properly into the VG (don't go higher than 40 deg)
> 
> All the best bro and welcome to the wonderful world of DIY


Thanks alot. Im enjoying DIY, just trying to master the basics now. 
Im looking for a good falooda recipe. 
Anybody on here keen to share?


Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caveman

NewOobY said:


> hey buddy it also depends on what strawberry concentrate you using.
> For instance TFA Strawberry Ripe is kinda weak or it loses it's taste over long steeps. My suggestion are
> 
> 1) use a combination of strawberries, some CAP Sweet Strawberry, CAP Strawberry Taffy and you can even add some INW Shisha Strawberry or
> 2) Add a little TFA Dragonfruit to accentuate the strawberry a bit
> 3) When mixing high VG try using hot baths to allow the flavours to mix properly into the VG (don't go higher than 40 deg)
> 
> All the best bro and welcome to the wonderful world of DIY


I've pretty much fallen in love with INW Strawberry Shisha, its one of the only ones I've been able to actually taste thus far. I have all kinds of profiles in mind with this flavor

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Stoney

Caveman said:


> I've pretty much fallen in love with INW Strawberry Shisha, its one of the only ones I've been able to actually taste thus far. I have all kinds of profiles in mind with this flavor


@Caveman, try out my "Mustard Milk Shisha":
3% INW Shisha Strawberry
7% TFA VB Ice Cream
1% FA Marshmallow
Let me know what you think...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy

NewOobY said:


> hey buddy it also depends on what strawberry concentrate you using.
> For instance TFA Strawberry Ripe is kinda weak or it loses it's taste over long steeps. My suggestion are
> 
> 1) use a combination of strawberries, some CAP Sweet Strawberry, CAP Strawberry Taffy and you can even add some INW Shisha Strawberry or
> 2) Add a little TFA Dragonfruit to accentuate the strawberry a bit
> 3) When mixing high VG try using hot baths to allow the flavours to mix properly into the VG (don't go higher than 40 deg)
> 
> All the best bro and welcome to the wonderful world of DIY


Any recommendations to substitute the tfa VBIC? It tastes peppery to me and then after a month long steep its not peppery but still not very enjoyable

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caveman

Monkey.D.Luffy said:


> Any recommendations to substitute the tfa VBIC? It tastes peppery to me and then after a month long steep its not peppery but still not very enjoyable
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Have you tried capella's? I don't use TFA VBIC at all anymore, I don't always get pepper but I just don't like the flavor. It tastes off. Cap VBIC on the other hand is delicious for me. I sub it 1:1 for TFA

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy

Caveman said:


> Have you tried capella's? I don't use TFA VBIC at all anymore, I don't always get pepper but I just don't like the flavor. It tastes off. Cap VBIC on the other hand is delicious for me. I sub it 1:1 for TFA


Perfect. I will give this a shot. I wasted too many mixes using TFA VBIC. I will sub with cap. Do you get any peppery taste with cap ?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caveman

Monkey.D.Luffy said:


> Perfect. I will give this a shot. I wasted too many mixes using TFA VBIC. I will sub with cap. Do you get any peppery taste with cap ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Nope, haven't gotten any pepper from cap yet. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dolfie

I a


Caveman said:


> Nope, haven't gotten any pepper from cap yet.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


 I agree with @Caveman for me Cap is better I gave my 2 x 10ml TFA Vbic away because off that pepper taste. Have done a few recipes with CapVbic and no pepper taste.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NewOobY

guy, FW VBIC is also legit, in my humble opinion both CAP and FW are great and to me neither of these gives me a peppery taste. But alas all vanilla flavours from TFA give me the horrid pepper taste. very sad days for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CloudsOfEbola

TFA VBIC and that pepper taste!! I thought I was alone in this so it`s good to know others are having this issue.
Luckily my VBIC ran out, so will substitute other brands. Mega thanks!

Edit: I out a word

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy

Thanks guys. Will look into getting some cap vanilla flavours im sick of TFA and the pepper taste. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Effjh

So glad I don't get the pepper taste at all. TFA Vbic is one of my staple concentrates, can't go without it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy

Effjh said:


> So glad I don't get the pepper taste at all. TFA Vbic is one of my staple concentrates, can't go without it.


You are very lucky, the first thing i tried making was mustard milk and almost gave up on DIY. Luckily i didn't. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie

Hi guys. Im taking a fat chance here bit has anyone tried using the cbe double strawberry in a milkshake recipe yet? Any suggestions on a nice recipe to try this in maybe?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie

I used some cbe double strawberry in the unicorn milk v2 recipe instead of the usual tfa and cap strawberries. Busy steeping for 2 weeks keen to see how the double strawberry holds up with time. Also going to order the cbe milk and vbic and see how they do. For me the double mango and double litchi as well as the blackcurrant were all great from cbe so keen to see how their other flavours work in making a strawb milkshake

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Smittie

Schnappie said:


> I used some cbe double strawberry in the unicorn milk v2 recipe instead of the usual tfa and cap strawberries. Busy steeping for 2 weeks keen to see how the double strawberry holds up with time. Also going to order the cbe milk and vbic and see how they do. For me the double mango and double litchi as well as the blackcurrant were all great from cbe so keen to see how their other flavours work in making a strawb milkshake


Hi @Schnappie

How did your testing go with this? I'm very curious, as i want to play around with some Strawberry Milk recipies...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## goki

Who in SA stocks CBE? 

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches

goki said:


> Who in SA stocks CBE?
> 
> Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


flavorworld

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches

lesvaches said:


> flavorworld


https://www.flavourworld.co.za/collections/cloud-burst-effects

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smittie

goki said:


> Who in SA stocks CBE?
> 
> Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


VapeHyper also has...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## goki

Thanks guys. I'll definitely buy in some CBE.
Im looking to make a tasty Ice Mango. 

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

